# Question...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is custom gun works still making the drake killer?

Cant really find anything on line anymore. Facebook posting is from 2014.

Just curious.

Got a friend looking for a choke tube and I love my drake killer.

Thanks for any info.


----------

